

Show HN: My friends' new Flower E-comm Service - mquirion
https://www.thebouqs.com/

======
mquirion
I'm the OP. Just wanted to share a site some old college buddies started. I
think it's a very nice setup. They control the supply chain entirely. They
have both an on-demand and subscription model.

Personally I like it b/c I can get flowers sent to my wife regularly. And I
really like that they wont resort to the old bait-and-switch that I always see
from the likes of FTD where the advertised of listed flowers are $19, but the
eventual price somehow reaches $60.

